
Calculus for the Practical Man - da02
http://www.scribd.com/doc/88265940/Calculus-for-the-Practical-Man-1946
======
stiff
You can download the book legally and without the scribd BS from here:

[https://archive.org/details/calculusforpract00thom](https://archive.org/details/calculusforpract00thom)

~~~
wyclif
The Internet Archive really needs to update its website. It's not 1998
anymore, you know. I couldn't easily find how to view the book. Then I
realised you can only "borrow" it and it is already "borrowed", so it is
currently unreadable and tells me "this title is currently checked out."

~~~
stiff
Sorry, might be I pasted the wrong link in the end:

[https://archive.org/details/calulusforthepra000526mbp](https://archive.org/details/calulusforthepra000526mbp)

~~~
provost
Wow, and it is available in multiple formats. Thanks

~~~
abrowne
Unfortunately the math figures didn't survive OCR, so the epub and other text
versions are not really readable. Luckily the "read online" version is full-
page images and works quite well.

------
ivan_ah
@stiff Thx for the better link!

Looks like a nice book, though the writing isn't outstanding. If someone out
there is looking for a free calculus textbook, I highly recommend this one:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/33283](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/33283)
It's old too, but the writing is very entertaining---the author doesn't take
the subjects seriously, but keeps joking around about how everyone takes Calc
so seriously.

<shamelessplug>Hm... hm... I wrote a modern calculus book. It's not-free, but
very affordable + it comes with physics. v4.1 is coming out next
week...</shamelessplug>

~~~
marktangotango
The book is "Calculus Made Easy" by Silvanus P. Thompson. I had a copy of this
some years ago. He skips delta epsilon proofs entirely and uses the
infinitismal method to describe derivatives and integration. Makes for a very
slim volume.

------
mindcrime
On a related note, for anybody looking for freely available maths texts:

[http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.ht...](http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.html)

[http://mathbooks.reddit.com](http://mathbooks.reddit.com)

------
da02
A better link w/o registration or ads:
[https://github.com/da99/my_lib/raw/master/JE_Thompson--
Calcu...](https://github.com/da99/my_lib/raw/master/JE_Thompson--Calculus-for-
the-Practical-Man.pdf)

------
matheusbn
Well scribd asks for registration to download. So after a little search, I've
found the 2nd Edition here:

longfiles.com/jq5ti168hjsy/MFSS_Clcls_2_Thmpsn_1946.pdf.html

~~~
sitkack
Even though there is no materiel difference between the two links, Scribd is a
YC company where selling access to copyrighted works is a business model, your
link might get you banned.

BTW: The first edition of this book is most certainly out of copyright, Van
Nostrad would had to have filed a copyright renewal in 1959 which most did not
at the time.

~~~
tptacek
Nobody running HN gives a shit about whether links will irritate Scribd, for
what it's worth.

~~~
sitkack
I meant linking to a download site or torrents will get one banned.

~~~
tptacek
Can you find an instance where that's happened? I haven't.

You might get asked to remove the link, and, after refusing, have your post
killed. That's unlikely, but could actually happen. But who cares?

------
sillysaurus3
The book is very dated. Are there any downsides to learning Calculus from this
compared to a modern text?

~~~
seanstickle
Our college textbook for calculus was Newton's Principia, which I suppose is
also somewhat dated. However, I was able to obtain a sound working knowledge
of calculus from that. Granted, I updated it a bit with Robinson's 1970s text
on nonstandard analysis.

The fundamentals prove to be quite timeless.

I would say that there are advantages and disadvantages to learning from an
older text, depending on what you're aiming to learn.

~~~
JadeNB
That sounds exciting! When you say "I updated it a bit", do you mean that your
instructor did it for the whole class, or that you as a student did it
independently, or that you were the instructor?

I find Robinson's book pretty hard going, especially for a relatively
introductory class, and would be very interested to hear whether or not this
impression held for you.

------
teddyh
This is the series of books recommended (or at least referenced) by Richard
Feynman.

~~~
kqr2
Did Feynman recommend or reference any other books besides this series?

~~~
abecedarius
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differentiation_under_the_integ...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differentiation_under_the_integral_sign#Popular_culture)

I don't know about recommending the practical-man book; I don't recall him
mentioning it elsewhere. He quoted "What one fool can do, another can" (from
Calculus Made Easy) I think more than once. I've skimmed Calculus Made Easy
and it seems nice, and short.

------
pizza
Anybody know "graph theory for the practical man" or "information theory for
the practical man" analogues?

~~~
keithpeter
Someone ought to do Statistics for the Concerned Citizen with an angle on
analytics and 'big data' and how these new _applications_ of statistical
inference may form part of decision making in the future.

Having said that I have a soft spot for Thompson's text.

------
quocble
Practical for 1979?

~~~
zalzane
intro calc hasnt really changed much in the past 100 years

someone please correct me

